# Kayak or Flats Stalker?



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

Looking for input on getting a kayak or a flats stalker whats eithers advantages and disadvantages? Also what is a good brand of kayak to look at?


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Kayak good for paddling and traveling. Not so good for fishing or standing

Flat stalker not so good at paddling or traveling. A trolling motor is a must I think. Great for fishing from- good platform to stand on. Can get higher on seat if you are agile enough. If you can get it to the fishing area by road or boat I really like the flat stalker for hitting the marshes




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsw (Mar 15, 2010)

I had a flat stalker and sold it quickly. It's great for dead calm, wind protected fishing situations. It pretty much sucks at everything else. It's also a pain to set up, because you have a trolling motor and battery that has to be put on after lugging it off the truck. Forget about paddling it too.


----------



## fernht8 (Oct 31, 2011)

I know nothing about eather one, but if I didnt have a boat I would look into a JetSki, I saw someone with a tricked out jetski, it was here on 2cool, cannot remeber where though. Just a thought. Good luck in your search


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Flat stalkers are VERY heavy.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

as long as wind under 5 and you do not want to go far flatstalker will work.


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Hobie or a ocean kayak is the way to go.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

I suggest you look into the whole new crop of kayaks being made that are very stable (you can easily stand) yet fairly light and paddle well (Jackson Cuda and WS 135 Ride come to mind quickly). Also, check out the hybrid kayaks like the WS Commander or Native Watercraft Ultimate. 
The Flatstalker...mmmh, try one and you'll see what's going on there


----------



## TCD (Dec 29, 2010)

fernht8 said:


> I know nothing about eather one, but if I didnt have a boat I would look into a JetSki, I saw someone with a tricked out jetski, it was here on 2cool, cannot remeber where though. Just a thought. Good luck in your search


That's jetski Brian. He actually fishes out of virginia beach, Virginia. And yes, he has a heck of a setup


----------



## foxtrot07 (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree, take a look into the "hybrid" kayaks. i have a WS Commander 120, and love it. Great for standing and casting/poling in the marsh.


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Some kayaks are stable enough to stand in. Here is a video of my sight fishing trip today...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I like my perception prism yak. The hull was free to me so i cant complain. Id like a jackson cuda if i had my choice


-mac-


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

you can stand in a native ultimate. one of the most comfy yaks on the water. pontoons can be added to make your kayak stand up-able.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ive got some outriggers i made on mine with a detachable leaning post that works great. I can stand and sight cast in the flats. I vouldnt see spending several hundred dollars on something i could build for less than $80


-mac-


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

yup sometimes it just takes a little ingenuity. if it's shallow enough I'll just wade if I feel like standing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yessir, the mud will wear you out sometimes and if im standing on my little platform on top of the yak i can see better. Here it is in the prototype phase. Ive refined it some. Its a little obtrusive looking but all folds down and breaks down in less than a minute and can be stored in my hatch. Im looking at gopro hero hd cameras for shooting some video ax well


-mac-


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey smack how comfortable do you feel while standing in your perception. Looking into kayaks myself and sight casting is a must for me. Definitely want a troller setup to get around. Curious how much time you get with your battery supplies. Im not afraid of some good exercise but a trolling motor for getting around some areas would be great. If you guys can post some pics of your yaks and specs it would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ive got the minn kota on my mainstream for longer voyages and i get about 5-6 hours at full speed and more on lower speeds. I took it on an 18 mile run for its maiden voyage..left charlies bait camp and made it to steamboat pass (~9 miles) and the battery died out. Paddled back from there to charlies in the intracoastal another 9 miles to charlies. That taught me a lesson, never troll further than you feel like paddling! Heres a pic of her, it was dark. And the next was me towing my lazy beer drinking buddies in the lake. The last one is my perception with prototype outriggers and leaning post...its a little more streamlined now but i can stand and pole around just fine, gotta try real hard to tip her. The t's i used are snap-ons so i can break it down easily. Ill take better pics tomorrow while im using her


-mac-


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

Jon Boat. You can row, paddle, pole, motor, troll, its light, cheap (If you get with title) and it's tough.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Hey Mac, I remember this rig from your FishingScout post. Do those outriggers slow you down when paddling or are they above the water line?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats what the left darker picture is. Its called a jon bouy but its the same except its roto molded like a yak. I like it for fishing nonetheless


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

mullethead00 said:


> Hey Mac, I remember this rig from your FishingScout post. Do those outriggers slow you down when paddling or are they above the water line?


Theyre adjustable...when im just paddling i can rotate the bumpers up and theyll ride right off the water and if i tip theyll catch me. When im standing and poling i can rotate them straight down and they keep me stable and they dont create enough drag when youre slow moving. It can all be adjusted from the seated position. Look closely at the base fittings. Theyre just antenna mounts and the threads accept a pvc snap "t" and then my outrigger shaft snaps in and the leaning post snaps on the same shaft. If i just want the leaning post i can use a shorter pvc base with caps on the end so you dont have all the pvc sticking out on each side with the floats detatched. All of it snaps in and folds down and stores inside the front hatch. The leaning post can be laid down When paddling and deployed when i want to use it. Ill have to take some more pics of it and my crate as well. Some people may think it looks funny but its cheaper and just as effective as the $600 rig i saw on the net. Itll keep me and all my stuff out of the water and thats the most important thing. Ill post up some new pics when i use all of it tomorrow at oyster lake

-mac-


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Impressive.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Love the inginuity there Mac, looking forward to more pics, also how long is the boat?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

12 footer i believe. Thanks for the compliment. Almighty pvc can make anything. I learned how to fill it with sand so you can heat it up to make bends without crimping it too!


-mac-


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*Otter Stealth Boat or Phantom*

Cat type hull. Very stable.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Hey Doc is that last pic in Oyster Lake?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats what i was looking at. Im going out there to ight with my generator and lights after work and kayaking all day tomorrow. Whos in?


-mac-


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

Hobie Outback with Mirage drive is a great fishing kayak. You can add outriggers for stability. The Mirage drive peddles like a bike instead of paddling. So both hands are free for fishing. Also you can peddle much faster than someone can paddle a similar kayak. If water is less than shin high, the Mirage can fold flat against bottom and you can paddle. I have one for me and one for my grandson, and they are great fishing machines. Look on Hobie Kayak website and see demo. Downside is expense.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ive got the minn kota on my mainstream for longer voyages and i get about 5-6 hours at full speed and more on lower speeds. I took it on an 18 mile run for its maiden voyage..left charlies bait camp and made it to steamboat pass (~9 miles) and the battery died out. Paddled back from there to charlies in the intracoastal another 9 miles to charlies. That taught me a lesson, never troll further than you feel like paddling! Heres a pic of her, it was dark. And the next was me towing my lazy beer drinking buddies in the lake. The last one is my perception with prototype outriggers and leaning post...its a little more streamlined now but i can stand and pole around just fine, gotta try real hard to tip her. The t's i used are snap-ons so i can break it down easily. Ill take better pics tomorrow while im using her
> 
> -mac-


mac, did you installed the trolling motor yourself or had a kayak shop installed for you?
You heard of bassyaks?


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 24, 2006)

*Kayak or Flatstalker*

Some of you owe Kriger a beer for hyjacking his thread.

I used the Hobie Revolution for about two years then sold it. I liked the kayak mobility, but did not like being stuck in a sitting position. Very limited range of motion, legs and back would tighten up after an hour or so. Kayak has advantage in the surf. I had a come to Jesus experience down on Big Shell one time. It became apparent I was part of the food chain, not a comforting feeling.

I prefer FS to the Hobie. I currently own a flatsstalker, for three years now. It is much better suited for my size (6'4", 270). IMO, Better fishing mobility and better fishing angle. Same weight, same space requirements for transporting. I strap cart wheels to the bottom, just like a kayak, so portability is non issue. I take the FS to the same places I kayaked under same wind and current/tidal conditions (except surf). Easier clean up. Both will spill. The Hobie Pro Angler is intriguing, but personally the FS works best for me and my style of fishing (back bay). I have no interest in going back to any kind of sit on top kayak. PM me if you have additional questions.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Wilderness Systems makes excellent kayaks. I love mine. Go see the folks at Fishing Tackle Unlimited.....


----------



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a wilderness Systems tarpon 160 and the wife a native ultimate 14.5... the native came with a much nicer, more comfortable seat but we enjoy both. Tarpon is much quicker to move through the water, but less stable than the Native. My only problem is finding the time to enjoy them! I plan to start doing some colorado river and lake fayette trips to be able to fit in some more Kayak time. 20 minute drive to the water instead of just over a 2 hour drive.


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

As mention before the decision depends on your needs. A kayak is more mobile, but a flats stalker allows you to stand and fish much easier as long as you're not covering a bunch of water.



Miles2Fish said:


> Wilderness Systems makes excellent kayaks. I love mine. Go see the folks at Fishing Tackle Unlimited.....


I agree, but there are a lot of good kayaks on the market. Try as many as you can before you buy.


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

Nah guys it's cool I really appreciate all the info that being exchanged cause I have no knowledge of kayaks really.


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 24, 2006)

JPChavez23 said:


> As mention before the decision depends on your needs. A kayak is more mobile, but a flats stalker allows you to stand and fish much easier as long as you're not covering a bunch of water.
> 
> I agree, but there are a lot of good kayaks on the market. Try as many as you can before you buy.


If I were 25 years younger I'd still own a yak, but I respectfully disagree about mobility as far as back bay cuts, drains, and grasslines. Having owned both and with all due respect, the trolling motor will get me to the spot (and back to the dock) quicker everytime, cover more water, plus fish as I cruise or drift. FS and yak have same wind issues, I'll fish the FS anywhere I take a yak.

The learning curve on a kayak is much longer than FS.

.02 
Cheers


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

I was refering to a flats stalker sans trolling motor. If we're comparing apple to apples then you could also mount a TM on a kayak and have the same advantages with a lower profile and less weight. There's even some kayaks (Native Propel, Ocean Kayak Torque, etc.) on the market now that are designed with a trolling motor as their means of power. The problem with a trolling motor is using it in extremely shallow water. I fish less than a 1' of water frequently where a trolling motor is useless. Like I said, the choice depends on where and how you want to fish.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Keep in mind a Flats Stalker or Kayak outfitted with a trolling motor will have to be registered with Texas Parks and Wildlife the same as a boat with a motor.


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm starting to lean towards a kayak for the weight factor. I will most likely be loading it into my boat and goin as far as I can and unloading to get into remote locations that are too far to walk. What are some good light weight kayak brands?


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

We ferry alot. I've had a wilderness tarpon 16, Ocean Prowler, wilderness ride on my boat. Most Kayaks are going to be relatively easy to handle. Try several and see which one you like best. One of the vendors has a trial special on clearlake every year. I'm not sure who it is but maybe one of the other 2 coolers can tell you. It's a great way to quitely cruise shore line back in the marsh looking for backs and tails out of the water. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

C-KRIGAR said:


> I'm starting to lean towards a kayak for the weight factor. I will most likely be loading it into my boat and goin as far as I can and unloading to get into remote locations that are too far to walk. What are some good light weight kayak brands?


If you plan on ferrying your kayak most of the time I would look into smaller 12-13' kayaks, like a WS Tarpon 12, Native Ultimate 12, WS Ride, or OK Trident. There a bunch of good yaks out there. ACK, FTU and some of the other kayak dealers in the area have several demos throughout the year that allow you to test out nearly every model they carry so you can make a decision on what suits you best.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I know the boys who designed the flats stalker. One of them is a partner in our cabin. It is better suited for a trolling motor setup.


----------

